# +P Pistol Question



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

Are the M&P9c, XD9c, and SR9c rated for +P use? I have looked at all of them, but have never seen a +P rating on them, or any other pistol for that matter. The only +P I have ever seen is on a 38 Special revolver.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Most modern pistols are, but there's little advantage to +p with the available modern loadings. It just adds more recoil and more wear and tear on your gun. I'd much rather be able to put more shots on target in a shorter time frame(faster shot to shot recovery time) than have a 100-200 fps more velocity on the bullet. The difference in penetration between standard loads and +p isn't really going to have that much effect when you think about it. If a standard load will penetrate 12"-13", that's well into most peoples inner workings and a couple more inches isn't going to matter.

Besides, is anyone going to practice enough to be proficient with their gun with +p loads? You'd go broke!


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ruger71 said:


> Are the M&P9c, XD9c, and SR9c rated for +P use?


 Look at the on-line manuals or contact the manufacturer. I would not consider a 9x19 if it was not approved for +P ammo.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

All of the Beretta manuals say extended use of +P or +P+ ammunition may decrease component part service life expectancy.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Without looking, I would think that they probably are. However, If one or more of them isn't, I wouldn't let it keep me up nights. Use proven, good quality ammo and worry about the next thing on the list.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Ruger71 said:


> Are the M&P9c, XD9c, and SR9c rated for +P use? I have looked at all of them, but have never seen a +P rating on them, or any other pistol for that matter. The only +P I have ever seen is on a 38 Special revolver.


Here are links to the Instruction/Owners manuals for each of the weapons you listed above, and the page where the ammunition warnings can be found.

http://www.ruger.com/products/_manuals/srSeries.pdf
Page 13

http://pdf.textfiles.com/manuals/FIREARMS/springfieldarmory_xd.pdf
Page 32

http://www.smith-wesson.com/wcsstore/SmWesson2/upload/other/S&W_M&P_Pistol_Manual.pdf
Pages 9-11

Ruger - 1 page.

Springfield - 1 sentence.

S&W - 3 pages.


----------

